# First time ever delivering bag lunches



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Did you accept? The drops look closeby, can you complete in 1 hour? 

$16 per hour gross for 2 hours. Maybe one time per week max. United Way doesn't have volunteers with all the unemployed today?

The Algorithm better give you a high paying order after completing this one.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> View attachment 483344


I hope you understand that instead of getting the $32.50 pay on next Tuesday you will get a letter from DD saying:

_We have made a donation in your name to the United Way of Chattanooga. Thanks for generously supporting your local United Way._


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Did you accept? The drops look closeby, can you complete in 1 hour?
> 
> $16 per hour gross for 2 hours. Maybe one time per week max. United Way doesn't have volunteers with all the unemployed today?
> 
> The Algorithm better give you a high paying order after completing this one.


I don't know what to think. No damned tip!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I don't know what to think. No damned tip!
> 
> View attachment 483362


Good pay at least but that $0.00 always pisses me off, no matter how fair the payout is


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I hope you understand that instead of getting the $32.50 pay on next Tuesday you will get a letter from DD saying:
> 
> _We have made a donation in your name to the United Way of Chattanooga. Thanks for generously supporting your local United Way._


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I don't know what to think. No damned tip!
> 
> View attachment 483362


32 bucks an hour. I bet you could shave 5 mins on the next round if the houses are the same. No traffic, no parking problems, no waiting for food. I would take it.

I would sit in United Way parking lot at same time each day. After 3 days, gather Intel, ask them what time the order goes into the system. Looks like you got the ping at 9:53.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

fight hunger...because it's the enemy!!!


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> No damned tip!


Of course not. That's a no brainer. People that are getting their meals from a charitable organization aren't going to tip. Their financial situation is the whole reason that they're getting meals from a charitable organization to begin with. That's not a knock on them. It's just the reality of the situation. If I'm seeking help from a charitable organization because I don't have money to buy food for myself, then I likely don't have money to tip with either. I know the retort to this is usually, "If you can't afford to tip, then you can't afford to order delivery." This is a different situation, though. They didn't order food from a restaurant. They sought help from a charitable organization because they weren't able to buy food for themselves. You're going to tell people that if they can't afford to tip, then they can't afford to seek help from charity?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Both the Charity AND DD can both write this off as charitable work. The only person paying taxes (lol sure) is the driver.

Get this done super quick, but I'd be wary that some of the drop offs are chatters and want some company. Unless there is a hot nurse there, I'm a driver, not a chatter.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I don't know what to think. No damned tip!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> 32 bucks an hour. I bet you could shave 5 mins on the next round if the houses are the same. No traffic, no parking problems, no waiting for food. I would take it.
> 
> I would sit in United Way parking lot at same time each day. After 3 days, gather Intel, ask them what time the order goes into the system. Looks like you got the ping at 9:53.


Yes, I knocked it out in one hour.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> Of course not. That's a no brainer. People that are getting their meals from a charitable organization aren't going to tip. Their financial situation is the whole reason that they're getting meals from a charitable organization to begin with. That's not a knock on them. It's just the reality of the situation. If I'm seeking help from a charitable organization because I don't have money to buy food for myself, then I likely don't have money to tip with either. I know the retort to this is usually, "If you can't afford to tip, then you can't afford to order delivery." This is a different situation, though. They didn't order food from a restaurant. They sought help from a charitable organization because they weren't able to buy food for themselves. You're going to tell people that if they can't afford to tip, then they can't afford to seek help from charity?


That is United Way paying to have the bag lunches delivered in a crime infested neighborhood. I think someone's neighbor stole three bags off of one porch. Maybe 3 kids had ketchup soup instead? At least I was taking pictures at each drop off.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I love the idea of bag lunches. Nothing to get cold/soggy and leave people dissatisfied. It's about the only type of delivery I would consider doing.

In other news, I picked up a gal whose diner business scored a contract with the county to deliver food to "Covids". That was her nomenclature for delivering food to C19 victims being put up at hotels. They get 3 meals delivered each day. The hotel restaurant is completely bypassed.

I'm not sure what rates being put up at a hotel if you contract C19 (as opposed to a hospital or just staying home) but the county abandoned the idea of using a converted county property in favor of booking the victims in to a hotel. 

There's some people making some serious money during this crisis.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Now , drive back to those 10 houses and give each resident $3 of your earnings. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i need to hire a dd for charity. deliver 5 dollars worth of food i made and value it at 10000 . Tax deduction 
Thanks dd for the idea .


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

We have one here from the Cheesecake Factory. It's always about 3 canvas bags full of frozen items and bread. It's one stop about 7 miles and always pays out about $20 bucks. I'd do that all day every day with no tip. You scan the bags when you pick up and again when you drop off. Easy money.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Okay laughing so hard....
*"Doordash why is my pay so low?" *

*"On your behalf, we donated 50% of your check to feeding the hungry."*
&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I got it again today. Made the deliveries in 48 minutes.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

How many apartment buildings to go thru?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

It looks exactly like the first one. Are they the same recipients over and over again? That's good money right there.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> How many apartment buildings to go thru?


1 complex, then two different buildings.



Teksaz said:


> It looks exactly like the first one. Are they the same recipients over and over again? That's good money right there.


Yes, it was the same addresses. I got one bag for myself. Ham sandwich, baby carrots with ranch dip, pack of peanutbutter crackers, and a little baggie of diced pineapple.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> 1 complex, then two different buildings.
> 
> 
> Yes, it was the same addresses. I got one bag for myself.


Okay so what is your plan? How often are you going to try for it?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

They switched my route to crime ravished streets today! It's all good though. Got my sandwich.


----------

